# Soma + Tubus



## DIN912 (Apr 15, 2016)

Just a little question...
will the Tubus Duo rack fit the forks that are on a Soma Wolverine? 
Anyone pictures maybe? 

Thanks


----------



## DIN912 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ok
Hacked it myself


----------



## DIN912 (Apr 15, 2016)

...


----------

